

The world WAS BEGGING for a BuzzFeed Satire site. - jarrodte
http://www.buttfeedz.com/news/tragic-this-is-the-real-reason-you-need-to-be-careful-on-the-subway/

======
alecsmart1
Pretty much the same as buzzfeed...

